# Metronome



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I never use one, but I thought in case I do need one, I downloaded one for my smart phone (android). Good for acoustic. If I need a louder one, I'll simply download one for my desktop.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Very useful. Most people don't recognize when they need one. As a precaution, I use one whenever I think there's even a chance that my timing is off.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

There's a good one for Android named Metronome Beats that includes a speed trainer. Useful when learning difficult techniques or passages.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I don't like metronomes--they make mistakes & mess me up...


But seriously they can be helpful.
I have an old windup one, an old electronic one--and some apps with them included...


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

I've used metronomes since I was a kid taking piano. Puts a lot of reality on where you actually are timing wise.

It can be a brutal teacher. I consider using a metronome a necessary evil.


----------



## Gimper (Jan 14, 2016)

Guitartuna ...on android or iOS. Has a tuner, metronome, chords library, other learning tools. It's quite good.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Gimper said:


> Guitartuna ...on android or iOS. Has a tuner, metronome, chords library, other learning tools. It's quite good.


I use it as well. Great app.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I just use my trio for a drum beat. LOL


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

I bump the subject...
I know I should use one but am unable : I once tried but it kind of distracted me ! Any trick to begin ?
Maybe I only need to be conviced... Any sentence, phrase or moto to help motivate me ?


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Use a drum machine instead, it'll help you keep the rhythm the same.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I have one of those old wooden pyramid shaped ones that you wind up and there's a weight that flies back and forth - it slows down and stops after about 30 seconds.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

mawmow said:


> I bump the subject...
> I know I should use one but am unable : I once tried but it kind of distracted me ! Any trick to begin ?
> Maybe I only need to be conviced... Any sentence, phrase or moto to help motivate me ?


Do it or DIE. Is that convincing enough for you? Haha..Metronomes are intrinsically difficult to use when you start for the first time. Just start slower than normal to begin. It takes a bit to get properly adjusted, but once you do you'll be fine.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

mawmow said:


> I bump the subject...
> I know I should use one but am unable : I once tried but it kind of distracted me ! Any trick to begin ?
> Maybe I only need to be conviced... Any sentence, phrase or moto to help motivate me ?


A BeatBuddy pedal is your best way improve your timing/rhythn and tempo. I also suggest playing with a backing track, or to any track for that matter. I find metronomes boring.


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

"Do it or DIE" appears a frightening moto to me ! lol !
I once read that a pratcice session without metronome was a waste of time. I am looking for a gentle positive incentive...
What about dropping a buck in buckett for new golf balls each time I use a metronome during a session, but put the buck in my wife's bucket if I don't?
Rewarding ?
Thanks guys !


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

mawmow said:


> "Do it or DIE" appears a frightening moto to me ! lol !
> I once read that a pratcice session without metronome was a waste of time. I am looking for a gentle positive incentive...
> What about dropping a buck in buckett for new golf balls each time I use a metronome during a session, but put the buck in my wife's bucket if I don't?
> Rewarding ?
> Thanks guys !


The bucket idea sounds good if it works for you. Metronomes/beat buds/rhythm tracks (if your keying in on specific scales that is), Drum sequencers, DAW drums...whatever keeps a solid time is fine. You might find you'll get better mileage out of one rather than another. See what works for you. Using a metronome is an entire concept that can be approached in many ways depening on your situation. The thing with any of this stuff is that if you consistantly use it, your entire sense of time and function will grow to another level.

One key piece of advice is to make sure when you're using an external rhythm source is to use "some" part of your body to go along with it. Tap your foot, sway your hips like Elvis, bang your head, or pull an Angus. Hell, clack your damn dentures if you have em and your old as dirt. lol. It's important to internalize the rhythm so that when your stuck without a metronome (just using the word for rhythm meter in general), you'll have a solid base that you've practiced with.


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

I did not became foot tapping addicted as it would then impair my fingering.
But I now sometimes catch myself swaying the rythm while I play, so I know I just have to work it.
Thanks again.


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

Nothing worse than playing with someone who can’t keep time. Practice with a metronome is mandatory.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Chito said:


> A BeatBuddy pedal is your best way improve your timing/rhythn and tempo. I also suggest playing with a backing track, or to any track for that matter. I find metronomes boring.


Only problem with backing tracks is that you are forced to stay in the key. Wxercises on the circle of fifths, chromatic, arpeggios, chord exercises or simple mechanisms to improve technique are impossible to practice on a BT


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

amagras said:


> Only problem with backing tracks is that you are forced to stay in the key. Exercises on the circle of fifths, chromatic, arpeggios, chord exercises or simple mechanisms to improve technique are impossible to practice on a BT


I agree. There is a time and place for static key based Backing Tracks, but not so much in the learning/progressing stages. I'd suggest maybe ending your practice session with a track after all the technicalities are completed for a given practice session. Maybe take the last 5 or 10 minutes to apply what you've done previously in the practice. Also ensure that you do not stick to a certain key. Change the keys by a fourth or a fifth (with regards to the Circle) to get a better understanding of how closely related each successive key is to each other. After all, there's only a 1 note difference between any given key in the circle unless you skip one here or there.

BTW, I made a slight adjustment to the punctuation in your quote to make it a bit clearer.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Dorian2 said:


> BTW, I made a slight adjustment to the punctuation in your quote to make it a bit clearer.


Thanks, it is too soon for me to realize about those things.


----------

